# Model A Ignoring Function vs Model G Controlling Function



## peter.spira (Jul 5, 2021)

According to socionics model A
Ignoring function is 3 Dimensional in strength ... and type can utilize it effectively when they want...


> When lectured by another on the use of the ignoring function, the individual sees it as superfluous information, for he or she knows how to use the function well, but chooses not to use it in favor of his or her more convenient base function. Usually the base function creates byproducts relating to the ignoring function, but the way it describes such information is very carefully chosen to fit the view of the leading function.


However ... Model G says a different thing about the same function


> Management through restriction. The point of least resistance, the most problematic position (the problem of discrepancy between words and deeds - “I know, but I can not”). Controls what is happening in a close environment, dominates, imposes his opinion, but at the same time the carrier of a sociotype is not inclined to actively do anything on this function


which is more correct...


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Tbh I forgot model G existed and I was all the better for it


----------

